# Auseinandernehmen



## dUneking (19. November 2008)

habt ihr schon gute farmspots gefunden, wo es viele mechanische mobs gibt, die auch gutes ingi mat beim "auseinandernehmen" dropen?


----------



## BoGxer (19. November 2008)

dUneking schrieb:


> habt ihr schon gute farmspots gefunden, wo es viele mechanische mobs gibt, die auch gutes ingi mat beim "auseinandernehmen" dropen?




Also in der boreanischen Tundra ist bei mir außer paar Kobaltbolzen sowie ein paar von den überladenen Kapazitatoren (oder wie die Teile heißen) nur Müll gedroppt. Bringt wenigstens noch paar Goldstücke...


----------



## oliilo (19. November 2008)

jop tunra bei den geysiren gibt dort auch viel quests


----------



## migraene (20. November 2008)

oliilo schrieb:


> jop tunra bei den geysiren gibt dort auch viel quests



und massig dampfwolken, und diese kapazitatoren verkaufen sich wie geschnitten brot,oder?hab schon an die 1000g damit verdient(werden ja für eine quest benötigt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toymachine (20. November 2008)

oh ja, die dinger gehen gut weg, kommt nicht mal zum lvlen. nur noch am mats farmen für das ding. =D 

aber ich denke das wird sich sicher bald wieder legen wenn der grosse teil durch ist mit den quests. 

@ topic. hab bis jetzt in der tundra auch nichts brauchbares bekommen. ich bezweifle das es sich loht da zu farmen. evt siehts in höheren gebieten besser aus.

grüsse Toy


----------



## Xandars (21. November 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> und massig dampfwolken, und diese kapazitatoren verkaufen sich wie geschnitten brot,oder?hab schon an die 1000g damit verdient(werden ja für eine quest benötigt)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hrm wenn ich die viecher auseinander nehme kommen nur graue und weiße items... bzw keine die über 1g bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




tja die kapazitatoren kann man gut verscherbeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich gibts auf die zielfernrohre und gewehre weiteres was man noch gut verkaufen kann..


----------



## Pyoro (26. November 2008)

Bis jetzt an brauchbaren Items beim Auseinandernehmen nur Kobaltbolzen, Kapazitator und unberechenbarer Sprengauslöser gelootet! Der restliche "Schrott" gibt Gold beim Händler. Nicht wirklich lohnend die Robos zu farmen.


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hatte bis jetzt nicht den Eindruck das da wirlich verwertbare Gegenstände raus kommen.

Aber was ich dafür umso geiler fand: Durch das auseinandernehmen von Mobs in den Hallen der Blitze habe ich meine Ingi-Fertigkeit steigern können. Das nenn ich mal netten Fortschritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vau (3. Dezember 2008)

Öhm ... sorry, steh auf´m Schlauch. Was ist denn Auseinandernehmen? Bekommt der Ingi da ne Fähigkeit, oder gehört das zum Quest? 

Lg, Vau


----------



## Agrimor (4. Dezember 2008)

Läuft wie Bergbau oder Kräuterkunde. Kann man einfach auf einem Mob anwenden und es gibt dann halt (meistens) graue Sachen zum verkaufen oder (nicht so oft) billige Ingimats, die man weiterverwenden kann. Wirklich hochwertige Sachen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen...


----------



## Vau (4. Dezember 2008)

Naja, dass ich es auf einen Mob anwende, hatte selbst ich schon irgendwie vermutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nochmal die Frage: Ist das ein Talent? Eine Fähigkeit, die ich lernen muss? Oder bringen das einige Mobs einfach mit?

Lg, dasVau


----------



## migraene (4. Dezember 2008)

bringen die mobs einfach mit,so wie man erdelementare mit bergbau"abbauen"kann,so kannste einige mechanische mobs quasi "auseinandernehmen" einfach plündern->mauszeiger drüber->abbauen


----------



## Vau (4. Dezember 2008)

ah so, dankeschön. dann bin ich mal gespannt, wann ich den ersten begegne - hab grad erst angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chest (7. Dezember 2008)

In den Sturmgipfeln, südlich von Ulduar kann man bei den Mechagnomen ansonsten noch ein Questitem looten, das einem nach kurzer Quest (Kobaltbolzen und Kapazitatoren besorgen) den Schrottbot lehrt.


----------

